# very good song



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I like my beat fast and my bass down low


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

He is a great singer that's for sure.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

sig said:


>






 this does it for me


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

sig said:


>


been years since i heard him - like this version too.


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

Holidays said:


> I like my beat fast and my bass down low


For a second I forgot this wasn't facebook and tried looking for a 'like' button...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

ChuckRum said:


> this does it for me


Thats music... Needed that this morning.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Thats music... Needed that this morning.


i only wish that we didnt live in age when all music on the radio was utter garbage.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive got 2 daughters that listen to garbage.

Ive given them both Disc of proper music, and they use them a costers...

What is music coming too?.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Ive got 2 daughters that listen to garbage.
> 
> Ive given them both Disc of proper music, and they use them a costers...
> 
> What is music coming too?.


lol coasters!, thats a shame. When i have kids, i think im gona put them through music bootcamp. No radio, and no music unless it involves REAL instruments or talent.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> i only wish that we didnt live in age when all music on the radio was utter garbage.


That's for sure. I grew up on rush ( see my avatar  ) and heavy metal. I'm more into metal and had a huge stint with jungle music when I went nuts as a teenager lol.

There's only a few good bands these days putting out new music. My favorite has to be Lamb Of God.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> That's for sure. I grew up on rush ( see my avatar  ) and heavy metal. I'm more into metal and had a huge stint with jungle music when I went nuts as a teenager lol.
> 
> There's only a few good bands these days putting out new music. My favorite has to be Lamb Of God.


im seeing rush at copps coliseum in hamilton this tuesday  .
Im not a big metal head myself, but i absolutely love TOOL.
and lol kind of jungle music?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> im seeing rush at copps coliseum in hamilton this tuesday  .
> Im not a big metal head myself, but i absolutely love TOOL.
> and lol kind of jungle music?


Jungle is a style from the UK brum and bass.

Tool is good but not even close to being metal. More grunge/progressive rock/alternative rock/artsy farstsy rock lol

Great band though tons of talent. Too bad 10,000 Days sucked poop.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I can respect the Sound of Lamb Of God, But the vocals might cause me to murder my wife and Burn my Kids.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Jungle is a style from the UK brum and bass.
> 
> Tool is good but not even close to being metal. More grunge/progressive rock/alternative rock/artsy farstsy rock lol
> 
> Great band though tons of talent. Too bad 10,000 Days sucked poop.


lol yea i know, but theyre probably the hardest rock i listen to lol. I thought 10,000 days was pretty good, but in comparison to their other albums like aenima yea it sucked poop.

Actually i like protest the hero alot, dont listen to them often but i think theyre damn awesome.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

chromey said:


> i can respect the sound of lamb of god, but the vocals might cause me to murder my wife and burn my kids.


loll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Chromey said:


> I can respect the Sound of Lamb Of God, But the vocals might cause me to murder my wife and Burn my Kids.


LMFAO!!!!!!!

Their shows are more insane than any Pantera or Slipknot show I've been to. Definatley the guys keeping metal going. As I Lay Dying is also an amazing band out there.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I went through metal phase for a while. i guess you can call it "mainstream" metal.

I guess this is the one I'm most in the mood for at the moment:






Kinda fish related... lol

hmmm 2:30 am... maybe Enter the Sandman...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> I went through metal phase for a while. i guess you can call it "mainstream" metal.
> 
> I guess this is the one I'm most in the mood for at the moment:


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow thats pretty heavy for sleeping. I would listen to that for doing cardio lol. Headbanging on the eliptical.
This song puts me to sleep, and then wakes me up in the middle.






I love it when metal incorporates classic themes, like the verses in Enter the Sandman, and Dante's Inferno, Call of the Cthulu. =)

And I actually got into Metal when Metallica came out with their St. Anger Album, and then I backtracked to their better, more glorious songs in previous albums. 
Story of my musical life... realizing the music before your days was the best music of all. =(
(Pink Floyd, ZZTOP, Beatles, Guns and Roses, old school metal bands, The Beatles, Motown Classics) I wish I had cool parents that listened to rock and metal. lol


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

wow everybody is into cool heavy shirt, I am into soft pop.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

each to their own...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL

I have to listen to some type of heavy music at least once a day. If not I feel off.

This is my good friends band. They had a bit of a falling out but are getting back on track hopefully soon. Great talent out of T.O. I grew up with both of the guitar players and the lead is the guy I'm good friends with.








Kerohime said:


> Wow thats pretty heavy for sleeping. I would listen to that for doing cardio lol. Headbanging on the eliptical.
> This song puts me to sleep, and then wakes me up in the middle.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone given Japanese Metal a chance?

This is a song from one of my fave J-rock bands:


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> LOL
> 
> I have to listen to some type of heavy music at least once a day. If not I feel off.
> 
> This is my good friends band. They had a bit of a falling out but are getting back on track hopefully soon. Great talent out of T.O. I grew up with both of the guitar players and the lead is the guy I'm good friends with.


its incredible how there are so many talented bands in just one city, thats why i love going to local shows.

yet the radio is full of garbage now a days.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you Metalheads checked out the album called STAGES, by a band called ROSESDEAD? My favourite local band possibly. RIP now though, still worth you guys checking out, the whole album should be listened to first to last song.

I'm on The Sheepdogs bandwagon. Been seeing them in small venues for the last couple years, and it's really great to see those simple saskatoon boys, who are so chill and down to earth, hit it big. i've also been repping a band called MONSTER TRUCK from Hamilton, who are tearing up all of S Ontario and off to west coast on the next tour with the band NIGHTSEEKER from the movie FUBAR.

Except for the bands I've been seeing live locally, I had been so bored with music, and also turned off by radio stuff, and todays popular stuff... I had a vast collection of music on my computer, and I found I couldn't get into much of it anymore... So recently I started to collect and play vinyl records, and it's totally rejuvinated my love of music, no longer will I use my iTunes sifting through weeks worth of music.

Since friday night, Hendrix's Axis; bold as love, has been spinning! It's magical.


----------

